# Best place to purchase 0 gauge power cable



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Best place to purchase 0 gauge power cable online or store.im gathering all i need to install my system soon any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been a fan of KnuKonceptz for about a year now. They're Flecks wire is very felixble (like Kicker, Rockford, etc...JL Metawire is kinda stiff, but it's nice only having to stock 1 roll of each size.) It's pretty cheap and good quality.
Lots of people on here use it.

IIRC, website is KnuKonceptz.com

Jay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Possibilities:

local welding shops

online welding supply stores - 1/0 Welding & Battery Cable

ebay - 25 Foot of Red 1/0 Welding & Battery Cable Made In USA - eBay (item 220577429050 end time Apr-22-10 08:22:26 PDT)


----------

